# 150 getting dirty



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Decided to finally switch to dirt. Using 1 inch of MGOPM thin layer of kitty litter for clay and 1 1/2 inches of gravel that originally started with 2 years ago. Here's day 1 progress






, however day one started 2 days ago soaking and rinsing soil.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

more pictures this looks like a good start for some plants


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Be interesting to see how this grows. I'm also a fan of pea gravel. It seems to hide so much junk.


----------



## Jaxfisher (Jun 2, 2013)

*dirt as substrate*

How do you keep from mixing the layers together while vacuuming during water changes?


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

You don't gravel vac a planted tank. You just let the crud collect and feed the plants.


----------



## Whjdm069 (Dec 14, 2013)

I like to fan the bottom to get the debris floating and just vac the water up. I also like to use a net to pick up the large debris pieces.


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 2 km v




















Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. Added plants and did a couple of water changes. Like the v said haven't vacuumed cancel in about 3 years just skim top of gravel I think it help with ferts. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Get ready for a few diatoms


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah woke up this morning giant hairgrass up rooted doing major water change today lol it's definitely been a learning experience but fun 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hoping just running two 60 watts Cfls Will keep algae at bay

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week one done doing major water change to clear water. Everything pretty must melted which I wasn't expecting but getting new growth. No big algae bloom yet either which I hope is a good sign.













































Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought I would add a pic of Darth








Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 changed hardscape added some jungle val, micro sword, albino corycats and one fish don't remember name I'll post a pic of it hopefully someone knows lol













































Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Also added 2 dwarf guoramis. So far no problems with algae, and a lot of new growth. I don't think anubias liked the ammonia spike though they pretty much wilted but getting good green roots now on them

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If your pleco the "common pleco"? Can't quite tell from the photo... how big is he/she?
I'm glad yours is not a plant devourer like mine (leopard sailfin pleco) all I can keep with him is fast growing anacharis and only floated.. no scapes for his tank =,=


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah common he's close to 11 inches and revered had an issue with him and the plants 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Update week 5 I believe lol everything is finally growing good. Aslo my diy lighting. Also believe I need bigger canister filter I'm thinking a fx6 Is in my near future Good day everyone hope it's a good one


















































Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

It's been a while since an update. Everything is doing good.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

THE V said:


> You don't gravel vac a planted tank. You just let the crud collect and feed the plants.


I agree with this but only for a tank with the right balance of fauna in it. I have a tank in which the bioload is very low, so I dont need to vac the floor. If too much waste is being produced, I think you will agree  that vacuuming becomes necessary or you need appropriate filtration. Cheers.


----------

